# Swiza desktop alarm clock



## jroddz (May 9, 2011)

Picked this up in the 80's at a garage sale. I haven't seen one like it since. I don't know much about it except it's mechanical, it says Swiza 8, looks like it's made of brass. It does keep very good time. Can anyone shed some light as to how old it might be?


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

I would say from the style that it is possibly 50's or 60's?

Swiza are still in business, you could try emailing them for more info: [email protected]


----------

